# Yellow Gloat - I think



## DCBluesman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've just heard from both Frank Stepanski and Ed "YoYoSpin" Davidson that I won the Phil Brennion Benefit Raffle drawing tonight at the AAW meeting.

From what I understand, it's a Powermatic 3520B.  







For those of you who are truly woodturners, and not mere pen makers like me, can I use this sucker to make a pen? []


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 21, 2008)

You got it- I was there when they called you name.  Enjoy! And yes it makes pens.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 21, 2008)

No it's no good for pens, I'll trade you my delta midi for it.   Congratulations.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations, that is quite a lathe.


----------



## airrat (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW congrats Lou.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2008)

Lou, Congratulations,you should have a great time with a super machine such as that.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations, Lou!!!! [8D]


----------



## TBone (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the great prize.  [][][][]
Is that the right shade of green for jealousy?


----------



## edman2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Uh oohh. I see 36" pens in our future! Congratulations Lou!


----------



## Mudder (Jun 21, 2008)

You Lucky Ba#$^@#! You really suck!

Really nice lathe. A little overkill for pens so I guess you either have to start turning other things or find someone to give it to. Did I tell you my birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks? No kidding, It's the 6th of July. 

Congratulations Lou!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 21, 2008)

How cool is that??  Congratulations, Lou.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations,enjoy!


----------



## rlharding (Jun 21, 2008)

Good for you Lou! I like it when someone I 'know' wins a high end prize.

The lathe can be used for pens, it's just a waste of space to just use it for pens. If you have ever thought of turning something bigger, this is a great lathe for it.  I doubt you will ever NEED another, not that you won't buy another .

If you are not much into turning other things then it is certainly the type of lathe that most turners would want to own.  You could advertise it here and on woodcentral, it should sell in 24hrs. Or, you could have a raffle of your own where you do what you choose with the money.

Good luck which ever way you decide to go. Don't sell it too cheap if you do decide to sell.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> And yes it makes pens.


Really BIG ones!
Congrats, Lou.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!!  That is great, Lou!!  You may have to get a bigger shop than the one I think you have.  Awesome prize!!!!!!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats man,what a great prize!If you don't like it I am sure I could dispose of it properly for you hehe.[}]


----------



## DocStram (Jun 21, 2008)

Drooooooooling. [:0] Holy smokes! Congratulations, Lou!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I've just heard from both Frank Stepanski and Ed "YoYoSpin" Davidson that I won the Phil Brennion Benefit Raffle drawing tonight at the AAW meeting.
> 
> ...



A really good friend once told me that turning could be better than Sex .. THAT just might make the case for him!!!

Congratulations Lou.  

I don't think that is rated for pen turning however ... I might be able to help you put it to better use [}]

Mrs.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 21, 2008)

that is stellar! way to go man. i think you'll be turning bowls and other huge things before you know it.


----------



## JayDevin (Jun 22, 2008)

gee now that you have an extra lathe....I think there is someone who needs one......

not me tho


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 22, 2008)

Crap, I bought one ticket today and had great expectations when looking at the winners board in the morning.

Chuckie


----------



## railrider1920 (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Lou. Do you think it will work for what you do?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratulations Lou ! I believe you could make a pen between anything !


----------



## Nolan (Jun 22, 2008)

Couldnt have happen to a nicer guy!! Congrats


----------



## Ligget (Jun 22, 2008)

Excellent prize Lou, you da man![]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 22, 2008)

Lou, you officially suck. 

Congrats, bro, it couldn't have gone to a better home.

Lemme know when you're ready for some unique bowl blanks. I been looking for a good guinea pig for some nifty new ideas and prototypes I've come up with. [}] Muhahahhha!

Hey, what's the big fence looking thing for? You planning on turning some herds of cattle or something? You know that masterful piece of safety equipment is going to be adorning a bottom shelf next to that stupid table saw anti-death mechanism that we all discard, right? Maybe you can sell it on Ebay. That thing looks like it's really gonna get in the way during the finishing steps... []


----------



## fstepanski (Jun 22, 2008)

Hear you amy need to put an expansion on your closet to fit it   Congrats Lou!!!


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Rigged.... Redraw.... oh, nice lathe and congrats.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats!!!!

You lucky dog!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 22, 2008)

Good things come to good people.  Congratulations Lou!


----------



## great12b4ever (Jun 22, 2008)

Great lathe Lou, congratulations!!  Do you remember the photos of those humongous pens that circulated on the IAP a while back?  Well now you can make them a reality!!

Great prize for a great guy!


----------



## LEAP (Jun 22, 2008)

That's too cool for words! Good For you.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet!!! And yes, you can turn pens on it. But you might need to adjust your technique a bit and you'll need to acquire some smaller tool rests.

Oh, and Lou, it's officially "Mustard", not yellow.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratulations Lou! Nice machine and the price was right.


----------



## Draken (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on the lathe Lou, you can come by and check out mine if you want while waiting for it to show up.  You can use it for pens, but you'll need to get a smaller width tool rest so you can get it closer to the blanks.  You'll also need 220V and a good bit of space for it.  If you lack either, I'll trade you the lathe I won for the lathe you won. [}]



> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> 
> Lemme know when you're ready for some unique bowl blanks. I been looking for a good guinea pig for some nifty new ideas and prototypes I've come up with. [}] Muhahahhha!
> ...



I'd be willing to be a guinea pig.  Don't claim to be the best, or the fastest bowl turner, but I'm always up for something new.  I have a bunch of bowls roughed out, need to get with Frank S. for a bowl finishing lesson.

The cage is a protection device, to contain the pieces of the bowl should it explode on the lathe.  It will keep them from smacking you in the neck and head area.  Stomach and other sensitive areas aren't quite as well protected.  Many Mustard Monster owners never put the cage on, but I'm not to proud to use it, especially since I'm still learning how to turn bowls.  It flips up and out of the way when not needed for finishing, mounting blanks, spindle turning, etc.

Cheers


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 23, 2008)

James, I'm not too proud to use the cage either... I just don't have the space for it. Maybe in my next shop.[:0] So far I've one bowl go on me that I wish the cage had been installed. Scared the crap out of me when a piece hit my face shield. Other than slightly soiled pants, no real harm.[:I] But I did have to call it quits for the day. It kinda rattled me. A steady rest would have prevented the blowup, though.


----------



## MDWine (Jun 24, 2008)

DANGIT...  congrats, Lou... we looked it over at the symposium Satuday
very sweet... guess you're gonna have to run a little HIGH POWER through the house, huh?


----------



## Rojo22 (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Lou!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

So,

Where's the status report, pal????

Are you going to be sporting mustard in your basement (or dining room), or not???

It's really WAY too NICE to pass up!!!


----------



## dkarcher (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow Lou! Thats really cooool! Now you need to find a pen kit that will fit a bat![)][)]

Congratulations!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 24, 2008)

I still haven't decided what to do with this lathe.  It's certainly a step up from my 3-year old Jet, but the space requirements are a lot more than I can currently accommodate.  Also, the 220-volt requirement is something to deal with, as is the need for new chucks and stuff due to the different sizes between the machines.  Then I have to figure out how to move something that weighs 5X what I do.  Finally, I truly have to question whether I will turn anything large enough to justify keeping it.  Of course, I haven't heard from the AAW yet, so I can procrastinate a little longer before reaching a decision.  [8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 24, 2008)

I moved my 3520 into my basement shop single handedly, it's doable.

It really doesn't take much more room than a 1236. ( I forget what type of lathe you have, isn't it a Nova)

Wiring 220 isn't as hard as you think.

Just because you have a big lathe doesn't mean you have to turn big stuff. You would be surprised how much easier small thing are to turn. I was told this before I purchased my 3520 and I didn't believe it either. But it's true, all that mass it makes a big difference.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I still haven't decided what to do with this lathe.  It's certainly a step up from my 3-year old Jet, but the space requirements are a lot more than I can currently accommodate.  Also, the 220-volt requirement is something to deal with, as is the need for new chucks and stuff due to the different sizes between the machines.  Then I have to figure out how to move something that weighs 5X what I do.  Finally, I truly have to question whether I will turn anything large enough to justify keeping it.  Of course, I haven't heard from the AAW yet, so I can procrastinate a little longer before reaching a decision.  [8D]



Well if you need somewhere to put it let me know and I can store it for you, free of charge.ANDWhy yes I would be happy to turn it on every now and then so the bearings dont rust


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Ron, 

I have been trying to convince Lou to TRY it for a while.  Of course, once it's parked in his house, the decision is probably made for a long time.  I got to turn on one, once --- WOW.

Hate to see Lou miss this opportunity, but I can understand his dilemma, too.

BIG  =  HEAVY == WHY DO I WANT TO DO THIS, AGAIN???????


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

Of course, on another level, if Lou doesn't put the mustard in the basement we can all spend the rest of the year referring to him as our "Naked hotdog!"

THAT will take some 'splaining!!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is a simple How-To on wiring 220v

http://homerepair.about.com/od/electricalrepair/ss/240v_breaker.htm

PM me on how to move a 3520 down a flight of stairs.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 24, 2008)

Lou ...... it's time to expand your horizons!  Find room for that monster. Ask an electrician friend to look over your box and see if there's room for a 220 line. Find a local turner who is an artisan and take a couple of days' lessons .... pick up a few tools on ebay (a chuck, some face plates, a few big lathe chisels). You've got yourself a $4 thousand dollar lathe. For another three or four hundred dollars you're on your way to new vistas!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Of course, on another level, if Lou doesn't put the mustard in the basement we can all spend the rest of the year referring to him as our "Naked hotdog!"
> 
> THAT will take some 'splaining!!!



OhGawd, I hate to admit this, but I know what you are talking about.

 thanks buddy


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 24, 2008)

For those of you who may not understand "space limitation"...












Meanwhile, there will be NO naked hotdog pictures on this site !


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

<center>*LOOKIN' GOOD!!!!*</center>

I count 6 vertical studs, looks like two foot centers, that's 

<center>*12 FEET*</center>

MAN, YOU GOT THIS SUCKER LICKED NOW, OH NHD!! 
 (short for Naked Hot Dog, until the lathe arrives)


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 24, 2008)

Lou--the only thing that particular lathe is good for is making "miniatures".  I'm sure you could ship it to me (well, maybe you'd better ship it to my Son in Idaho and I'll use it there since he has the room and I can handle the 220 for it)---anyway, it'll be perfect for my miniatures!!  Thanks so much!!!  

All kidding aside, that is a beautiful piece of equipment---enjoy!!!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 24, 2008)

Geesh Lou,

You accomplished something I thought wasn't possible.

You're complaining that you won a PM3520B!

I can't imagine how pi$$ed off you would be if you won the lottery.

wait a second, you did, and you are still whining !


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Lou, nice lathe - now you need to move....


----------



## DocStram (Jun 24, 2008)

So what about the living room? Sell the couch, Lou ... that'll free up some space.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 24, 2008)

Lou, that is an awesome lathe!  I did a little bowl turning on one of those last year and it is so sweet!  Heck it is big enough, just mount the bandsaw and drill press ON the lathe bed!   You will still have room to spare.  [}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 24, 2008)

Lou we will be more than happy to help you set up YOUR shop layout in August!  We can put up some drywall after you have the 220 ran.  While you are at it have a couple of ceiling lights put in.  A couple of can floods over the PM would do nice.  A couple coats of paint and a few shelves, maybe even a rolling tool chest and you will be all set.  You deserve the digs and we would be more than happy to help you make it work!

Mike & Linda


----------



## MDWine (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> .... spend the rest of the year referring to him as our "Naked hotdog!....



Geez Ed, thanks for that mental picture!  That may leave a mark!


----------



## Mudder (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> For those of you who may not understand "space limitation"...



Since you are so limited on space and I'm such a "nice guy" I'll tell you what I'm willing to do..........


I'll get you another Jet Mini, Even the newest version if you would like. I'll throw in a Beall collet chuck and collets. And I'll even go through my "private Stash of pen blanks" and give you some of my best.


But wait, there's more! 

I will come to your house and set up said lathe, help you organize your shop and when finished I'll buy dinner and a beer. (Or another beverage of your choice)


Now then, Isn't that just too much to pass up? [:0]


AND, If you accept in the next 15 minutes I'll throw in a half dozen pen kits of my choice and a fishin' magician! (just pay $6.95 for shipping and handling)


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geeze Lou at this rate you better open a lathe store![] 

That would be the second lathe in less than a week that you are getting for *FREE*!!!! With *NO* trade or strings attached! (Well, unless you count that dinner. )

Scott, I am really impressed!! I had no idea that you were so magnanimous!!!! 
BTW, while you are still that in that mood, can I have a new Jet too, please??? Delivery anytime next week will be fine!!! [}][}][}]


----------



## stolicky (Jun 25, 2008)

First of all congrats on the win.  I bought my raffle ticket, but its like buying a lotto ticket, a dollar (or five) and a dream....  Let's not forget why the raffle was held though.

I can understand your dilemma: power constraints, space, a bowl (what's that), a table top????

If I was you, I'd keep it (its my current dream lathe - I'm not partial or anything
) and make it fit!  Otherwise here are some ideas to confuse you, I mean consider if you like.  You could, of course, keep it, sell it flat out (i.e. craigslist, paper, etc.) and put the money into whatever you like - your business, wife/family, toys, etc., give it to me (doh!) [}] , run your own auction to benefit IAP and either donate all or part of the proceeds.

Hey, just think, worst case, you won an 800 pound anchor!


----------



## stolicky (Jun 25, 2008)

Forgot to mention.  You could always make that 20" diameter pen for Paul Bunyan (sp?).....


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok.  It's official.  I'm moving the exercise equipment to the Salvation Army and making room for this big honking lathe.  Does anyone know where to get refills for a 35-inch pen?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Ok.  It's official.  I'm moving the exercise equipment to the Salvation Army and making room for this big honking lathe.  Does anyone know where to get refills for a 35-inch pen?


Have you tried Penworks or Heritage Pens, they both sell refills....[}]


----------



## Darley (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I've just heard from both Frank Stepanski and Ed "YoYoSpin" Davidson that I won the Phil Brennion Benefit Raffle drawing tonight at the AAW meeting.
> 
> ...



Congratulation Lou on your win, the price is a little beauty and yes you can turn pen on it and just in case you're more adventurous why not a pen like this 

http://tinyurl.com/6354cu

I think the person who hold the pen is Cj an IAP member but long time I didn't see any post from him 

BTW now the car will have to sleep on the street to give place for your new toy in the garage []


----------



## opfoto (Jun 27, 2008)

Lou....


You lucky dog......Ok maybe....just a little.

Congrats...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Ok.  It's official.  I'm moving the exercise equipment to the Salvation Army and making room for this big honking lathe.  Does anyone know where to get refills for a 35-inch pen?



Now That Is Good News

Enjoy!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by opfoto_
> 
> Lou....
> 
> ...



no LITTLE about it, I am GREEN as heck!!!![xx(][xx(][xx(]

Post the first pen, BOY will I pick it apart!!!!![}][}][}]

Congrats, buddy!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Ok.  It's official.  I'm moving the exercise equipment to the Salvation Army and making room for this big honking lathe.  Does anyone know where to get refills for a 35-inch pen?



Make it a "big dipper"!


----------



## makaiolani (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats!  I won't make pens on it though.  The tool rest is too big and it has a lot of torque.  I have one and I use it for making bowls and collecting dust particles.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Ok.  It's official.  I'm moving the exercise equipment to the Salvation Army and making room for this big honking lathe.  Does anyone know where to get refills for a 35-inch pen?



Good choice.  I'm sure the exercise equipment gets used much less that your lathes will....


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 28, 2008)

The best part?  The AAW raised $50,000 to help with some of Phil's expenses.  Thank you WHT and Arizona Silhouette for the prize donations!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats Lou. I turn lots of pens on my large 1980 model Powermatic. Having purchased tickets myself, I consider a few grams of that bad boy as mine and if I'm ever in the DC area I would like to turn a pen or two on it...or maybe give you a bowl turning lesson. Enjoy it. The ticket money went to a great cause.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## DocStram (Jun 29, 2008)

Lou .... it's really exciting to hear about your decision.  Do you know about the "Mustard Monster Site" that was started over at the AAW forum? 

http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=4031


----------

